# Rough as ten!



## nev (9 Mar 2017)

But learnt a few what not to dos along the way. Mainly, make lines either 1 blade thick or at least 3 or 4 thick, cos when you try to cut two right next to each other the blade drifts in and out and makes a smooth line nigh on impossible. That along with my inexperience, over-eagerness and lack of patience doesn't make for smooth lines.  
Also don't make any lines narrower than your smallest drill bit #-o 


That said, I can recognise it as a beetle and none of the bits fell out, so RESULT  

I've attached some nice big photos so you can see just how rough it is, just to show other noobs its not just the talented that post pics and if you stand back far enough everything looks good  

(Image found on google and I just erased line ends etc to create the 'islands' to cut. (using GIMP) )


----------



## NazNomad (9 Mar 2017)

Looks fine, and it's obviously a Beetle, so job's a good un.

When I've had to cut very thin lines but a bit thicker than a blade width, I cut one line then change the blade to a spiral and follow the line again.


----------



## nev (9 Mar 2017)

NazNomad":1852vmmn said:


> ...
> When I've had to cut very thin lines but a bit thicker than a blade width, I cut one line then change the blade to a spiral and follow the line again.




Another tip for the memory bank! Ta.


----------



## Claymore (9 Mar 2017)

.....


----------



## Lons (9 Mar 2017)

Looks pretty good to me Nev. =D>


----------



## Buffalo Chas (9 Mar 2017)

Yep, that's definitely a Beetle. Not bad at all Nev. 

Charley


----------



## linkshouse (10 Mar 2017)

Looks good to me.

You're absolutely right about standing back and looking alright from a distance.

I know it sounds like a cliche but it is true and relevant. Who walks up to a picture and looks closely at the detail? And, if you do then you will also spot lots of tiny "errors"

Lessons learnt too though and thanks for passing those on.

I must try an remember the tip from Naznomad about using a spiral blade.

Regards

Phill


----------



## novocaine (10 Mar 2017)

that aint no beetle. it's a Porsche w30 from around 1937. 

good cutting, like it.


----------



## martinka (10 Mar 2017)

Wel, I like it, and to quote you quoting someone else, "As long as a person derives huge enjoyment from what he creates, and in the process of doing so, occasionally pleases a friend, relative or indeed 'the missus' with his efforts - then those efforts are to be considered a resounding success." - Jenx, forum member

And it's good enough for me to easily find the original image so I can have a go. I used to enjoy doing line images of old cars.


----------



## JanetsBears (10 Mar 2017)

Looks good to me, even though I dislike beetles with a passion. Got a pattern for a Mini? 

Chris


----------



## nev (10 Mar 2017)

JanetsBears":1n2szntu said:


> Looks good to me, even though I dislike beetles with a passion. Got a pattern for a Mini?
> 
> Chris



Not yet.

Find a '(Original) Mini Line Drawing' on line, and then blob the corners off with paint/ Gimp/ editor of choice

The beetle started with https://uk.pinterest.com/pin/418412621602465149/






which became 






all pure guesswork on my part, there's probably better ways of doing it, but if you've got a spare hour or two simple enough


----------



## donwatson (10 Mar 2017)

Looks like a beetle to me. Well done.

take care
Don W


----------



## AES (12 Mar 2017)

Looks like a beetle to me too. Well done nev.

AES


----------



## nev (12 Mar 2017)

JanetsBears":1s5hptws said:


> Looks good to me, even though I dislike beetles with a passion. Got a pattern for a Mini?
> 
> Chris



Had one of those #-o moments, and had a search for 'mini cooper stencil' and lo and behold...
https://www.etsy.com/listing/204803703/ ... or-stencil

looks like this


----------



## nev (12 Mar 2017)

and after two hours of cutting (doesn't time just fly ) ...











I think the front wing and what I assume to be front spots area could do with a little amending on the pattern but its definitely a Mini.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (12 Mar 2017)

Maybe it's Paddy Hopkirks' Mini after the mountain stage of the Monte Carlo Rally and the front wing has taken a bit of a battering. But it's definitely still a Mini. Well done Nev. =D> Keep 'em coming.

Charley


----------



## JanetsBears (13 Mar 2017)

Yes, that's much better than you previous effort - a far more appealing car in my opinion =D> 

Chris


----------

